# Life-glo bulbs



## G0ldfishfish (Jul 3, 2010)

I have a 16 gal bow front tank and live plants that can't survive with the lighting it came with! They are turning brown fast . So I've been shopping around and looking online for either a 20" hood that would fit life-glo bulbs (preferably 2 screw-in bulbs) or one of those hoods that clip on, like this one:

http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_ViewI...idProduct=AS32990&IdCategory=FILTFILDFX&tab=0

But because it's a bow front and only 20" long, its very hard to find anything that could fit because the lid is rounded. I mean, I could just take it off and get one of those cool looking clip-on ones so the top of the tank stays open but wouldn't my fish want to jump out? That would suck.
I could also upgrade the bulb in there now to one long life-glo 15W tube, but I don't think it'll make much a difference. Would it?
Any suggestions would be great! And if no one knows anything from the top of their heads, its OK! I can do my own research, but you know, a girl can hope!


----------

